# Can anyone recommend a decent 58.35mm tamper?



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello all,

I've just ordered an IMS basket from some place named Bella Barista (looks legit, nice intuitive website) and doing some googling it seems to indicate the best match tamper is 58.35mm.

So with this in mind, can anyone recommend a decent 58.35mm tamper for a budget of around £50 + delivery charges please? Or alternatively what would you recommend as the best tamper size for the IMS 26.5H basket?

Also, if anyone can be bothered; are there any advantages to concave, convex (if its exists) vs Flat etc or is it just subjective preferences? Questions questions I know..


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A Torr from coffeechap would be best.

http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/tampers

Pick one, from here, coffeechap sells most of them direct with a slight forum discount. The small metal or wooden ones come in at around £40.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks - they look great but I can't see any which are 58.35. Close at 58.4.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A 58.4 should be fine but someone else will be able to confirm. Pretty sure i was using a 58.4 with an IMS basket with no issues but not 100% on that.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

IMS baskets will take a 58.5 tamper no problem so the 58.4 is spot on


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool that is brilliant, thanks for the info - so I can order via your goodself then? Do I send a PM or is there some form of official thread (not sure of the etiquette on this forum).


----------

